# Albany, NY B&M Events we should make a Herf 9/6 + 9/7



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

These look like a good time to stop in and have a smoke on the deck or in the lounge if your in the area!

These events are happening at Habana Premium Cigar Shop at 1537 Central Ave, Albany, NY 518-690-2222 www.habanahappenings.com

The following is from the email I received:

9/6/07 MACANUDO BUS = FREE CIGARS!!
On Thursday from 4pm to 8 pm we will be giving away FREE Macanudos. Come and enjoy the Macanudo Tour Bus with its NFL Tailgating Theme. We will have buy

2 get 1 FREE Specials, Select 10 Count boxes of Macanudo will be 25% off (plus if you a buy any box of Macanudo's I will give you a FREE $25 McKinley

Travel Case!)

Visitors to the mobile "Macanudo Tailgating Headquarters" can enter to win an enormous 50" high definition plasma TV and a handcrafted humidor made by

Daniel Marshall, humidor maker to the stars. To ensure that the winner has plenty of cigars to enjoy during game day, a box of Macanudo cigars will be

sent to the winner each month for a year. The sweepstakes prize is valued at more than $5,000.

Also, one person will win a copy of GameDay Gourmet, a bible containing more than 80 recipes and tips tailored to tailgating. We will also have a bunch

of other door prizes.

So stop by and enjoy the party! Please use the bowling center's parking lot for overflow.

9/7/07 ACID POKER = TRIP TO NICARAGUA
This Friday, Habana will host the ACID Poker Tournament with the winner going on a trip to Drew Estate's New Factory in Esteli, Nicaragua!

Call 690-2222 to secure your time slot. Tournament starts at 5pm (play for an hour, winner goes to the finals), next round starts at 6 and then 7:00pm

with the finals starting as close as possible to 8pm. Second place gets a ST Dupont Lighter!

ANYBODY CAN WIN THIS! THERE IS NO COST TO PLAY IN THIS TOURNAMENT.

We will be having specials starting all day on all Drew Estate Products (ACID, CHATEAU, NATURAL....) Buy 3 Get 1 FREE, Buy a box of ACID and get a 14

count ACID Sampler FREE. Buy a box of Chateau Real and get an 8 pack of Crystals FREE!! Lots of Raffles and more!

The coolest thing is that the founder of the company will be in around noon (til we close) at our store hosting the event. Marvin Samel, is an awesome

guy and you will have the chance to ask him how they did it. Ask him how two young guys from Brooklyn, educated in the SUNY System have created one of

the most successful cigar manufacturers in the world, using cutting edge marketing and a pair the size of Texas!

SO WHO WANTS TO COME TO NICARAGUA WITH ME!!!

I'm gonna do my best to win that trip to Nicaragua!!:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wish I lived closer, thanks for the info.


----------

